# Implications Of Lack Of Dedicated Sdcard Partition?



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Is /sdcard just a folder on the single huge partition? (which is my understanding of how they handled internal storage)
2. If so, what could that mean as far as rom flashing and a CWM recovery?
3. If so and it would complicate the flashing process, how hard would it be to repartition the internal storage, mount a bit of it to /mnt/sdcard, and link to it from /sdcard, like most phones do? (I know this would definitely require root, and I think theres a root procedure already?)

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally I am not worried about it. There is no doubt we will be able to flash ROMs, devs will be all over this phone so if there is no sdcard partition there will be.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think any Nexus has had an SD card if I remember correctly? And the other Nexus devices had ROMs aplenty.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't think any Nexus has had an SD card if I remember correctly? And the other Nexus devices had ROMs aplenty.


I think the Nexus One had an SD card but the Nexus S/4G does not. Either way, flashing ROMs won't be a problem.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Why is everyone freaking out about this. Go look up the Nexus S. It doesn't have an SD card either. This isn't the first phone to be like this, it's not a problem. I can't think of a rational reason why you wouldn't be able to flash a ROM from internal storage vs an SD card. It's not like the SD card is part of an exploit or anything.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Why is everyone freaking out about this. Go look up the Nexus S. It doesn't have an SD card either. This isn't the first phone to be like this, it's not a problem. I can't think of a rational reason why you wouldn't be able to flash a ROM from internal storage vs an SD card. It's not like the SD card is part of an exploit or anything.


Yeah I don't get the big deal with this. My TBolt SD card hasn't been removed since I got the phone. I don't have the need personally to swap it to any other device. Not a big deal at all IMO.


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Why is everyone freaking out about this. Go look up the Nexus S. It doesn't have an SD card either. This isn't the first phone to be like this, it's not a problem. I can't think of a rational reason why you wouldn't be able to flash a ROM from internal storage vs an SD card. It's not like the SD card is part of an exploit or anything.


sdcard slot or not, the nexus s has a separate partition mounted to /mnt/sdcard and symlinked to /sdcard, allowing it to do USB storage, and making it so you can format other stuff and /sdcard stays the same. I believe the galaxy nexus just has one big partition (the reason gnex cannot do usb storage), which would make /sdcard, /data, and /system just folders... CWM formats partitions for wipes and such. You cannot format folders.

I don't think my concern is unreasonable because my understanding of the structure of the device's internal storage is that it's vastly different from other phones, even ones without sdcard slots.

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Im not worried about it either .Im sure there will be a way to flash roms


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nuclearmistake said:


> sdcard slot or not, the nexus s has a separate partition mounted to /mnt/sdcard and symlinked to /sdcard, allowing it to do USB storage, and making it so you can format other stuff and /sdcard stays the same. I believe the galaxy nexus just has one big partition (the reason gnex cannot do usb storage), which would make /sdcard, /data, and /system just folders... CWM formats partitions for wipes and such. You cannot format folders.
> 
> I don't think my concern is unreasonable because my understanding of the structure of the device's internal storage is that it's vastly different from other phones, even ones without sdcard slots.
> 
> Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @ out of their @ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


If that is the case (folders not partitions) then I'm sure it will be possible for koush to change clockwork mod recovery to made it work. In fact, hasn't he already made a recovery for GNexus?


----------



## youngproguru (Nov 25, 2011)

I think that two things will happen.

1. CWM will provide an option NOT to backup, or erase the /SDCARD directory that is now apart of the OS partition when flashing with a new ROM. This directory will also be skipped when doing a factory reset from CWM. However, I don't think it will be possible to flash a ROM from the /SDCARD directory because of the overlap. As I recall this issue was a real problem when the Xoom first was available, in that the SDCard slot was unavailable when first released.

2. My guess is that we will use a Host USB cable and a thumb drive as a replacement for the separate SDCard volume we have traditionally used. The USB storage will be mountable from CWM.

Both of these scenarios and solutions have already occured with the Xoom, and Honeycomb. Check out the XDA developers forum for Xoom, and the CWM Brushdog fork for the full sorted history, or check out the clean and clear post here at RW.

THIS IS NOT FOR THE NEXUS- This is and Example of how it is being handled on the Xoom:

http://rootzwiki.com...ta-updated-610/ (NOT FOR NEXUS!)

The Xoom has a SDCard Slot that now works, however you can see the addition of USB host, and how it CWM skips internal storage for backups and wipes. Also notice that new Roms have to reside on the SDCard or the USB host, not internal storage for flashing.

When the SDCard Slot did not work, and before the USB host cable option, Xoom custom ROM's where dead-in-the-water.


----------

